# طلب تقديم دراسة جدوى لمشروع خلايا الطاقة الشمسية



## حمدمحمدعبدالعزيز (20 مارس 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارغب في إقامة مصنع لتجميع خلايا الطاقة الشمسية واحتاج لدراسة مختصرة عن المشروع

موقع المشروع : الرياض 

راس المال : 3 مليون ريال


----------



## الحوميدي (24 مارس 2010)

ok je veux donner apres quelque jours une etude plus detailé pour la construction de votre usine


----------



## م ابوفارس (25 مارس 2010)

انا الان ادرس مادة عن الطاقة النظيفة 

ومشروع الطاقة الشمسية هي نوع من انواع الطاقة المتجددة وهو بلاشك جديد في السعودية

بعطيك معلومات من دراستي البسيطة

[email protected] توليد الطاقة عن طريق شبكة تنعكس عليه الشمس وهي الطاقة الشمسية تحتاج لصيانة 

[email protected] ادخل علي اليوتيوب واكتبي sloar Energy وشوف بعض الدورس عنها 

[email protected] افضل دولة تحب هذا المجال هي المانيا الاتحادية واستفيد من تجربة الألمان بالطاقة المتجددة
[email protected] الشمس ماتغيب عن السعودية ولله الحمد والمنة وهي افضل لك من التوليد عن طاقة الرياح 


يعني ممكن انك تستفيد من التجربة الالمانية وانا بعد ماكمل دراستي بنزل مواضيع تفيدك بالطاقة 

ولكنني سمعت ان فيه شبكة تعكس الضوء تستخدم لمدة 25 سنة تصدر من امريكا


----------



## stolba (1 مايو 2010)

يمكنك مراسلتى عبر بريدى الألكترونى
[email protected]
وسوف اساعدك فى اتمام دراسة الجدوى بأذن الله تعالى


----------



## بزنس مان عمان (2 مايو 2010)

حتى انا اريد اعمل نفس المشروع في سلطنة عمان ويا ريت لو تساعدوني


----------



## nehal137 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

السّلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أيضا أودّ دراسة عن الطّاقة الشّمسيّة 
ولكن هدفي مختلف فليس للإستثمار الحقيقيّ، ولكنّي أودّ عمل دراسة علميّة عن إنشاء مصنع للخلايا الشّمسيّة
فهل من مفيد لي في هذا؟
بارك الله لكم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

المتطلبات الأساسية قليلة وأعتقد المبلغ يكفي للبدء .....
1- صالة العمل مساحتها بحدود 300 متر مربع 
2- مستودعات مساحتها بحدود 500 متر مربع للمواد الخام وللمنتجات .... 
3- التجهيزات اللازمة للعمل قيمتها بحدود مليون ريال ( 500 ألف دولار أمريكي تقريباً ) 
4- مواد أولية 
5- الصالة لها شروط ومتطلبات لبيئة العمل ليست صعبة أو مكلفة كثيراً ( شروط التكييف فقط ) 
6- الكادر المؤهل بشكلٍ كافٍ
ويبدأ العمل خلال ستة أشهر من بداية الحصول على أرض المشروع .......... 
لقد كنت المورد الأساسي لمركز الدراسات والبحوث العلمية ( المركز الوحيد في سوريا الذي يقوم بتجميع الألواح الكهرشمسية في سوريا و منذ ستة أعوام ) وقدمت لهم الكثير من المواد الخام المستخدمة في العمل مع بعض التجهيزات والآلات ..
وطبعاً رأس المال الأساسي الأولي يحدد الإنتاجية العامة للمصنع خلال السنة ...
وطبعاً يمكن التوسع أكثر حسب رأس المال .......... وأنا جاهز للعمل بهذا المجال .....


----------



## emey22 (9 يناير 2011)

اريد تفاصيل اكتر ودراسه جدوى مباشره لعمل المشروع ف القاهره


----------



## fuadalnasseri (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اخواني الكرام .... مطلوب مني تركيب 24 نظام لتوليد الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسيه كل نظام بقوة 5كيلووات في اليمن فأحتاج للتالي :
- سعر النظام (خلايا و بطاريات و المحول ) مع التوصيلات الازمة بقوة انتاج 5كيلووات
- كم تكلفة تركيب النظام الواحد حتى تشغيل المبنى

ارجو سرعة الرد ....مع شكري وافضل كتابة الرد عبر المنتدى حتى يستفيد الجميع


----------



## mohamedshehata1 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

fuadalnasseri قال:


> اخواني الكرام .... مطلوب مني تركيب 24 نظام لتوليد الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسيه كل نظام بقوة 5كيلووات في اليمن فأحتاج للتالي :
> - سعر النظام (خلايا و بطاريات و المحول ) مع التوصيلات الازمة بقوة انتاج 5كيلووات
> - كم تكلفة تركيب النظام الواحد حتى تشغيل المبنى
> 
> ارجو سرعة الرد ....مع شكري وافضل كتابة الرد عبر المنتدى حتى يستفيد الجميع



الاخ فؤاد. اعتقد ان سعر النظام الواحد سوف يكون فى حدود 11000 دولار امريكى.


----------



## bilale2011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

fuadalnasseri قال:


> اخواني الكرام .... مطلوب مني تركيب 24 نظام لتوليد الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسيه كل نظام بقوة 5كيلووات في اليمن فأحتاج للتالي :
> - سعر النظام (خلايا و بطاريات و المحول ) مع التوصيلات الازمة بقوة انتاج 5كيلووات
> - كم تكلفة تركيب النظام الواحد حتى تشغيل المبنى
> 
> ارجو سرعة الرد ....مع شكري وافضل كتابة الرد عبر المنتدى حتى يستفيد الجميع



أخي الكريم 
لدية تجربة متعددة في تمديد الزبائن بمنتجات الطاقة الشمسية و تركيبها
بالنسبة لمولد الطاقة الشمسية من فئة 5 كيلو واط السعر مابين 48000أورو و 54000أوروهنا بالمغرب
انا في الخدمة إن أحتجة الى أي معلومات أخرى


----------



## بداية طالم علم (26 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف حالك اخ حمد 

معك محمد سرور الجيزاني من الرياض بس حاليا طالب مبتعث في السنه الاخيره واحب اعمل شي عن الطاقة الشمسية واحتاج بعض الملومات عن مشروعك 

يمكن تساعدني في مشروع تخرجي هنا في الجامعه 

وشكرا


----------



## شركة ريتاج (10 مارس 2013)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> المتطلبات الأساسية قليلة وأعتقد المبلغ يكفي للبدء .....
> 1- صالة العمل مساحتها بحدود 300 متر مربع
> 2- مستودعات مساحتها بحدود 500 متر مربع للمواد الخام وللمنتجات ....
> 3- التجهيزات اللازمة للعمل قيمتها بحدود مليون ريال ( 500 ألف دولار أمريكي تقريباً )
> ...


الاخ عصام ارغب في عمل مصنع في الاردن اذا ترغب في المساعده


----------



## almansoori (21 مارس 2013)

fuadalnasseri قال:


> اخواني الكرام .... مطلوب مني تركيب 24 نظام لتوليد الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسيه كل نظام بقوة 5كيلووات في اليمن فأحتاج للتالي :
> - سعر النظام (خلايا و بطاريات و المحول ) مع التوصيلات الازمة بقوة انتاج 5كيلووات
> - كم تكلفة تركيب النظام الواحد حتى تشغيل المبنى
> 
> ارجو سرعة الرد ....مع شكري وافضل كتابة الرد عبر المنتدى حتى يستفيد الجميع



السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 
الاخ فواد ارجو ان توضح 5kw في اليوم ام في الساعه كم فولت النضام يوجد 12v-24v -48 محول صيني اوروبي بطاريات صيني اوروبي يذا كان استعمال خفيف افضل الصيني خفيف يعني ثلاجه لمبات تلفزيون موتور موتور صغير 
انا اعمل في هذا المجال في الامارات مع تحيات almansoori


----------



## saifing (22 مارس 2013)

اريد ايضا دراسة جدوى لمشروعوالله الموفق


----------



## mobilelife (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي احمد .. مشروع تصنيع الواح شمسيه مشروع جميل جدا ومربح خصوصا وان المنطقه لا يوجد فيها مثل هذه المصانع وبالتالي الحصه في السوق ستكون كبيره والسعر منافس .. 

لقد طلب مني احد الأشخاص تجهيز كل ما يحتاج له مصنع الألواح الشمسيه في نهاية عام 2012 .. وقد جهزت هذا له مع التكاليف وإضافة الى ذلك تزويده بكل المواد الهامه للتصنيع بشكل دائم .. وهو من الأردن ولكن المستثمرين سعوديين .. ومكان المصنع كان السعوديه .. ولكن للأسف لا يوجد اي اخبار جديده على هذا الموضوع بالرغم انني على تواصل مع هذا الأخ الكريم .. 

إذا أردت ان نكون يد بيد في هذا المشروع فإنا جاهز .. وللعلم انا أعمل في شركه في مجال الطاقه الشمسيه في شنغهاي - الصين .. وبالتالي تعاملك معي هو تعاملك مع الشركه وليس مع فرد .. 

أردت ان اعطيك الايميل ولكن يجب أن تزيد عدد مشاركاتي عن ثلاثي مشاركه .. أتمنى أن ترسل الي ايميلك للتواصل 


تحياتي


----------



## mobilelife (10 يونيو 2013)

اخي فواد أنا علي من اليمن وأعمل في مجال الطاقه الشمسيه لدى شركه متخصصه في شنغهاي - الصين .. 

بادره طيبه أن يكون هناك في اليمن طلب على انظمه شمسيه ..

حاليا هناك بعض المصانع في اليمن تريد انطمه شمسيه والحمدالله الاخبار طيبه .. أتمنى أن يكون بيننا تواصل كذلك وتعامل ونبني السوق في بلادنا يد بيد .. 

عن موضوع حجم النظام الذي تريده . هل تريد النظام الشمسي 5 كيلو؟ أم ان الاستهلاك اليومي للمنزل هو 5 كيلو .. إذا كان الاستهلاك هو 5 كيلو فإن حجم النظام سوف يكون صغير وبالتالي أقل . أما اذا كان حجم النظام 5 كيلو فسوف يكون أكبر .. 

منتظر ردك الكريم


----------



## محمد عايض النفيعي (7 يوليو 2013)

هل تريد تصنيع الخلاايا (cell) ام فقط تصنيع الالواح (مصنع تجميع)

اذا بتصنع الخلايا فتكلفتها تتجاوز المليار ريال واعتقد بانه يوجد مشروع تحت التنفيذ في الجبيل الصناعية 
اما اذا اردت مصنع تجميع فالتكلفة بالنسبة للمعدات فقط تتراوح بين 100الف دولار وحتى مليون حسب انواع المكائن والمواصفات وبلد الصنع


----------



## tarekmonier (24 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## voicone (5 أبريل 2015)

*السلام عليكم \ اسمى هشام محمد من مصر وابحس عن تمويل ليستيراد طرمبات مياة وسخانات تعمل على نظام الطاق*



mohamedshehata1 قال:


> الاخ فؤاد. اعتقد ان سعر النظام الواحد سوف يكون فى حدود 11000 دولار امريكى.


السلام عليكم \ اسمى هشام محمد من مصر وابحس عن تمويل ليستيراد طرمبات مياة وسخانات تعمل على نظام الطاقة الشمسية فهل يمكن المساعدة او النصيحة فى زالك الشءن حيس ان المجال جديد ومطلوب جداا \مع العلم بتوفر كافة التفاصيل بازن اللة 
بازن اللة - 01110144449


----------



## voicone (5 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم \ اسمى هشام محمد من مصر وابحس عن تمويل ليستيراد طرمبات مياة وسخانات تعمل على نظام الطاقة الشمسية فهل يمكن المساعدة او النصيحة فى زالك الشءن حيس ان المجال جديد ومطلوب جداا \مع العلم بتوفر كافة التفاصيل بازن اللة -- 01110144449


----------



## voicone (5 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم \ اسمى هشام محمد من مصر وابحس عن تمويل ليستيراد طرمبات مياة وسخانات تعمل على نظام الطاقة الشمسية فهل يمكن المساعدة او النصيحة فى زالك الشءن حيس ان المجال جديد ومطلوب جداا \مع العلم بتوفر كافة التفاصيل بازن اللة - 01110144449


----------

